# Pics of new Avian X decoys



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

Here you go boys!!


----------



## BigT (Feb 19, 2008)

They look pretty good. Always can use another decoy to argue about...haha oke:


----------



## Sd snow goose killer (Jan 20, 2007)

Lookin good, anyone have a clue what the the price ranges is?


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

$220 per 6 for flocked heads
$280 per 6 for fully flocked


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

wow those look impressive, are they a one piece decoy or do they have detachable heads? my eyes are filled with **** today i cant tell! :beer:


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

Look one piece to me!


----------



## dsm16428 (Feb 19, 2009)

Horker23 said:


> Look one piece to me!


Nope. Detachable heads, but Zink recommends permanently attaching them with pvc glue.


----------



## Duck_Hunter12 (Jun 15, 2010)

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Home...09747080&WTz_l=Home;cat109747080;cat109702980

on sale @ cabelas...........gitty up.


----------



## dsm16428 (Feb 19, 2009)

Duck_Hunter12 said:


> http://www.cabelas.com/product/Home...09747080&WTz_l=Home;cat109747080;cat109702980
> 
> on sale @ cabelas...........gitty up.


At Cabela's, the phrase "on sale" is subjective. The only reason they have them is so the initial price can be kept sky high. uke:


----------



## DuckDefiner (Jul 18, 2011)

Those look amazing but for that price I'll stick with what I got for now.


----------

